# can i...



## lil popeye (Dec 8, 2009)

Can i still gain as much muscle training 2muscle groups a day (in one session) i.e

Chest/tri's

Back/bi's

Shoulders/legs

Supposed to doing 1a day/5 days a week?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes why not and it may even be more beneficial at this time as you will be essentially shocking your body with the change of routine.

Routines are routines generally speaking tbh it's what you do in the session that counts in terms of gains.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

3 to 4 times would be optimal IMO taking stimulation/rest/recovery into consideration. The intensity of your workouts when you in the gym is also key to acheiving your goals


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ITs also something you will not know until you do it, see the results and try something else. There are fundamentals but individually its trial and error.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> 3 to 4 times would be optimal IMO taking stimulation/rest/recovery into consideration. The intensity of your workouts when you in the gym is also key to acheiving your goals


See I personally don't believe in half of the sh1t people go by, just general "rules" that get passed around forums. I trained 6 days last week. Chest/Back/rest/legs/shoulders/arms/legs And today chest. And im just out of hospital lost a ton of weight and now I've slammed the majority back on.

Rest is probs appropriate for me as im catabolic atm (on corticoid-steroids) + low test. But I train hard 5 days a week normally and gain pretty exceptionally well.

Everyone should do what works for them. If you wanna train body parts twice a week do it, if you wanna train 2-3-4-5-6-7 days a week do it. Everyone responds differently and most importantly nutrition is what counts, if your diet is nailed on the head that in my experience is what brings the gains.

Time and time again people spout the same stuff thats been copy n pasted over forums for years "you MUST squat", don't train arms on their own, train no more then 4 days, you must do this you must do that. Says who? really? I've got a mate who trained 7 days a week religiously and long sessions + did boxing, the guy was 17 stone and natural at the time. Now on gear around 20 stone (age 20) and still trains 7 days.

Imo you can gain so much more if you just go against the grain or the masses and introduce something different, go mad, go all out.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> See I personally don't believe in half of the sh1t people go by, just general "rules" that get passed around forums. I trained 6 days last week. Chest/Back/rest/legs/shoulders/arms/legs And today chest. And im just out of hospital lost a ton of weight and now I've slammed the majority back on.
> 
> Rest is probs appropriate for me as im catabolic atm (on corticoid-steroids) + low test. But I train hard 5 days a week normally and gain pretty exceptionally well.
> 
> ...


fair play. thats why i said "in my opinion" because thats what works for me. I think most people would agree to listen to your body and do what works for you, not so sure how against the grain that train of thought is.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Wrong section?


----------



## lil popeye (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheers guys. I normally train week days doing a different muscle group everyday and then do legs again on Sunday. I started rock climbing and just wanna fit it all in as i ride horses too and work well. I will try and will see how the body works with. Will switch back and forth on it to shock the body.


----------

